# Tube size and Tire size??? 700x23 tires



## tyjacks

All, this is a newbie question.
I have tires that are 700x23 (clincher), what size tubes should I use? The Specialized box says 700x20/28C the other says 700x28-32C. I keep getting pinch flats, so I'm trying to find a tube that will fit a 700x23 tire exactly. What should I look for exactly or is the range sufficient?

Help!!!


----------



## zpl

tyjacks said:


> All, this is a newbie question.
> I have tires that are 700x23 (clincher), what size tubes should I use? The Specialized box says 700x20/28C the other says 700x28-32C. I keep getting pinch flats, so I'm trying to find a tube that will fit a 700x23 tire exactly. What should I look for exactly or is the range sufficient?
> 
> Help!!!


You want the 700x20/28C tube. Pinch flats are usually caused by not having enough tire pressure. Do you know what you've been pumping them up to? 120 psi is probably a good pressure for you to use. 

Scott


----------



## Kerry Irons

*Pinch flats*



tyjacks said:


> I keep getting pinch flats, so I'm trying to find a tube that will fit a 700x23 tire exactly. What should I look for exactly or is the range sufficient?


Changing the tube size will not help pinch flats. If you are pumped to 110 psi and still getting pinch flats, you either need to ride more carefully or move to bigger tires. There is no such thing as a tube that fits the tire exactly but you want to be sure that the tube is not too big. A tube designated 28+ is too big for a 23 mm tire.


----------



## Cory

As Kerry said, the tube isn't causing your pinch flats. Most likely cause is underinflation, though if you're bigger than average (over about 175), those 23s are pretty small tires--they just don't have much volume, particularly if you're crashing up curbs and riding through potholes. I weigh 240 and do nearly all my riding on 32 or 35mm tires.
You don't mention your weight or your tire pressure, but if you're average size and pinching at 100psi, check your gauge. They're often inaccurate. One of mine reads almost 40psi high at 110 (are you sure they're pinch flats, BTW? Snakebite holes on each side of the tube?).
As for tube size for a given tire, I have tires from 700x23 to 41 on my road bikes and 26x1.25 to 2.35 on the family mountain bikes. I buy 25mm road tubes and 1.5-inch mountain tubes exclusively, to simplify my inventory, and i've never had a problem.


----------



## treebound

Cory said:


> As Kerry said, the tube isn't causing your pinch flats. Most likely cause is underinflation, though if you're bigger than average (over about 175), those 23s are pretty small tires--they just don't have much volume, particularly if you're crashing up curbs and riding through potholes. I weigh 240 and do nearly all my riding on 32 or 35mm tires.
> You don't mention your weight or your tire pressure, but if you're average size and pinching at 100psi, check your gauge. They're often inaccurate. One of mine reads almost 40psi high at 110 (are you sure they're pinch flats, BTW? Snakebite holes on each side of the tube?).
> As for tube size for a given tire, I have tires from 700x23 to 41 on my road bikes and 26x1.25 to 2.35 on the family mountain bikes. I buy 25mm road tubes and 1.5-inch mountain tubes exclusively, to simplify my inventory, and i've never had a problem.


I'm around 240 as well and two of my road bikes run 23's with no pinch flats. I wouldn't mind wider tires but they won't fit the forks/frames.


----------

